# 23 years old and trapped in the bathroom



## acm06 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm 23 years old and have been struggling with IBS-D for over 3 years now. Because of this, I feel like I've lost my ability to be young. During the years when you're supposed to be in college, staying out until 3 am, having drinks with your friends, going to parties, and going on spring break trips, I have been trapped in my house, more specifically, the bathroom. Only my family and fiance know about my situation due to the fact that some close friends turned my bathroom issues into a daily joke-fest, which only made my despair even worse. On Friday nights, while everyone my age is out partying and having a good time, I'm curled up in my bed trying to disappear under my blankets. I have had good months where I haven't had any episodes, but even during the good times, I'm constantly worrying and staying super aware of my body, waiting for this good streak to end. I can't make any long term plans, and being graduated from college, I'm scared to death to get a full time job, knowing that the stress will just make the problem worse and I'll be humiliated when an episode occurs. I turn down all invitations dealing with food and if I accept and don't eat anything, I'm constantly being asked "Why aren't you eating anything?". I joined this because I know that someone out there understands my problem, no one around me really has any personal knowledge of what I'm going through and I'm just feeling depressed and wanted to talk to people who understand what's going on.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

acm06 said:


> I'm 23 years old and have been struggling with IBS-D for over 3 years now. Because of this, I feel like I've lost my ability to be young. During the years when you're supposed to be in college, staying out until 3 am, having drinks with your friends, going to parties, and going on spring break trips, I have been trapped in my house, more specifically, the bathroom. Only my family and fiance know about my situation due to the fact that some close friends turned my bathroom issues into a daily joke-fest, which only made my despair even worse. On Friday nights, while everyone my age is out partying and having a good time, I'm curled up in my bed trying to disappear under my blankets. I have had good months where I haven't had any episodes, but even during the good times, I'm constantly worrying and staying super aware of my body, waiting for this good streak to end. I can't make any long term plans, and being graduated from college, I'm scared to death to get a full time job, knowing that the stress will just make the problem worse and I'll be humiliated when an episode occurs. I turn down all invitations dealing with food and if I accept and don't eat anything, I'm constantly being asked "Why aren't you eating anything?". I joined this because I know that someone out there understands my problem, no one around me really has any personal knowledge of what I'm going through and I'm just feeling depressed and wanted to talk to people who understand what's going on.


I know just how you feel. I wans 23 when it started on me and never got a handle on it for 23 years. Have you looked into the first post on this thread about the calcium and how it can help. It has helped me for 12 plus years now so maybe it can work for you. Read it and write if you have questions. I will be glad to offer any help I can.Linda


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

acm06 said:


> I have had good months where I haven't had any episodes, but even during the good times, I'm constantly worrying and staying super aware of my body, waiting for this good streak to end.


The fact that you can be okay for months indicates to me that you are probably fine, but it may be your worrying and negativity (which is understandable) that brings your streak to an end.The mind is very powerful and negative thoughts can cause physical symptoms. My negative thoughts completely debilitated me until I learnt to control them. There's more details in my story below.


----------



## DaniJay (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey, I'm 20 and in college too. I know what it's like to become a hermit. My freshman year, everything was fabulous! I drank socially and ate whatever I wanted. I'm afraid to tell a lot of my friends any details, too. It tends to end up being a joke. I haven't eaten out at a restaurant for a year and a half, and I don't go to parties anymore. I've found that the best friends stuck around anyway and helped me through the roughest time. It's hard to open up to the people you love, too. It took me a while to disclose everything to my new husband, but he understands and he's better able to help me when he knows what's going on. Hang in there! We'll get our youth back one day. Talking always helps.


----------



## allison87 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm 23 too and we sound exactly the same! meh it's so hard, I don't know how I can possibly work at this point







all I can say is, if you ever need to talk to anyone, do let me know!


----------



## acm06 (Dec 17, 2010)

LNAPE said:


> I know just how you feel. I wans 23 when it started on me and never got a handle on it for 23 years. Have you looked into the first post on this thread about the calcium and how it can help. It has helped me for 12 plus years now so maybe it can work for you. Read it and write if you have questions. I will be glad to offer any help I can.Linda


Thank you for the suggestion!! (sry it took so long to reply, i didnt get any notification that anyone replied to my thread!) I've been taking Phillips Colon Health and that seems to be working for now... My experience in the past few years is that something will work for a while and then stop for some reason. I've heard good things about calcium, so I think I'll try that next. Do you have a suggested type of calcium? I've heard Caltrate Plus?


----------



## acm06 (Dec 17, 2010)

DaniJay said:


> Hey, I'm 20 and in college too. I know what it's like to become a hermit. My freshman year, everything was fabulous! I drank socially and ate whatever I wanted. I'm afraid to tell a lot of my friends any details, too. It tends to end up being a joke. I haven't eaten out at a restaurant for a year and a half, and I don't go to parties anymore. I've found that the best friends stuck around anyway and helped me through the roughest time. It's hard to open up to the people you love, too. It took me a while to disclose everything to my new husband, but he understands and he's better able to help me when he knows what's going on. Hang in there! We'll get our youth back one day. Talking always helps.


That's definitely a struggle for me...telling people. I used to be made fun of in high school by people that were suppose to be good friends. They even shouted across the cafeteria and when I was in front of the class, making jokes about my issue. It's really hard to laugh about something that really makes you feel terrible. I'm very thankful for my fiance...once i was able to talk to him and not feel embarrassed about it around him, it really helped me. When I'm having a flare up, he's definitely one person I want to comfort me. It's really hard to be young (not that its any easier to have this problem when you're older of course) and have everyone around you partying it up and your at home, scared to go out.


----------



## acm06 (Dec 17, 2010)

allison87 said:


> I'm 23 too and we sound exactly the same! meh it's so hard, I don't know how I can possibly work at this point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the offer and same to you! It's really discouraging to be constantly sick...I have a part time job that thankfully is set up so its easy to hide this issue and if i need to take off, its no problem. But I'm worried about having a full time job during a flare up, its hard even to get out of bed sometimes, its so draining. When you start a new job, its stressful, which makes it even worse. Just going on interviews sets it off! I'm getting married next year and I really need to find a full time job that pays better so I can contribute to our life together, but having this problem really makes me scared to move on from my part time job and make changes...I worked hard for 4 years (almost 3 with this problem) and I really want to be able to use my degree, but its just so hard to handle...


----------



## acm06 (Dec 17, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> Hi acm06Hope your ok, i know sometimes it feels that your the only one in the world that has problems, esp when you have a bad day.. and u think why am i like this... normally when your on the toilet.This site is great, im 24 a bit older than you.. but if u need a chat this sites great. do u know its IBSD?


Well I had a bunch of tests and they couldn't find anything wrong with me, so they just ruled it as IBS. I went to a lot of doctors who said I was perfectly healthy, but obviously something is wrong when you've lost 20 lbs and cant keep anything in!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

acm06 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion!! (sry it took so long to reply, i didnt get any notification that anyone replied to my thread!) I've been taking Phillips Colon Health and that seems to be working for now... My experience in the past few years is that something will work for a while and then stop for some reason. I've heard good things about calcium, so I think I'll try that next. Do you have a suggested type of calcium? I've heard Caltrate Plus?


Click on your login name is and set your notifications are so you will get them in the future.Linda


----------



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

Pleae try Esdifan. It's been a miracle for me. I was having 2-3 accidents a week for years. No doctor or medicine worked for me. I was becoming house bound. This pill has literally given me my life back. I've had blood work several times and there are no harmful effects on anything. Pretty much all my IBS symptoms are gone and I'm back to exercising, going out, and even eating my favorite foods again, even popcorn! You can check it out at (_WEBSITE REMOVED_) That's the site I buy it from. I do the auto ship which gives me 2 bottles of 90/each, plus 1 bottle for free. I get it every 6 weeks. I'm on a maintenance dose of 3 before meals. If I'm eating something that I know used to cause me a big problem, then a take between 4-6 before that meal. If you have any questions, please feel free to email me.


----------



## leanne ailsa (Mar 9, 2011)

hi I'm 24 and have the same problem.although I dnt go out much because I'm a single mum.I cnt eat or drink if I have to leave the house and cnt go out for lunch with my freinds. I have suffered IBS for just over a yr and since I had my gaulbladder removed it has made it worse.I can't take my daughter out at the drop of a hat and feel so confinde to wot I can do. I finished college and am a level 3 hairdresser and now cnt persue my dream because I cnt just leave a client in the middle of a treatment. I find it hard some days as it takes a lot to get things done like take my daughter to school because the pain is un bearable. I am on so many tablets from the doctor I feel like a walking chemist. I have still got gastric problems that is adding to my IBS and am frustrated that all I can do is sit and wait for this to calm down, like I keep getting told but so far havnt got there. for the past year I like u have lived in my bathroom more often than not end up sleeping there too.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

leanne ailsa said:


> hi I'm 24 and have the same problem.although I dnt go out much because I'm a single mum.I cnt eat or drink if I have to leave the house and cnt go out for lunch with my freinds. I have suffered IBS for just over a yr and since I had my gaulbladder removed it has made it worse.I can't take my daughter out at the drop of a hat and feel so confinde to wot I can do. I finished college and am a level 3 hairdresser and now cnt persue my dream because I cnt just leave a client in the middle of a treatment. I find it hard some days as it takes a lot to get things done like take my daughter to school because the pain is un bearable. I am on so many tablets from the doctor I feel like a walking chemist. I have still got gastric problems that is adding to my IBS and am frustrated that all I can do is sit and wait for this to calm down, like I keep getting told but so far havnt got there. for the past year I like u have lived in my bathroom more often than not end up sleeping there too.


If you want to try the calcium in the UK you can get what you need at Holland and Barretts Calcium carbonate 600m and vitamin D. Email me and I can send you the link.Linda


----------

